# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  dy programe muzike

## benseven11

1.nje program qe kthen nje MP3 kenge ne melody(midi file) duke ja hequr zerin e kengetarit dhe lene vetem muziken,melodine
http://widisoft.com/english/products.html
2.Ketu eshte nje program qe ben te kunderten e te parit
i heq nje kenge mp3 komplet muziken duke lene vetem zerin e kengetarit
http://www.audio4fun.net/mp3-player-...sic-editor.htm

----------


## reni00

Ciao benseven11 te lexeshem keta programe...po per me shume kam nje jave qe poprovoj disa _editore mid_...me sherben nje i tille per te modifikuar vetem file.mid...ku te jete mundesia te bej modifikime ne file si dhe per madhesin? Te gjened ndonje emer i tille??? *editor mid , midi*

*thanks*

----------


## benseven11

per modifikime dhe prerje ke nje faqe ketu GNMIDI
eshte nje cike program i vjeter gjerman nuk e kam provuar
http://www.gnmidi.com
faqja italisht   http://www.systranbox.com/systran/bo...2Fgnmidien.htm
http://www.gnmidi.com/gnfreeen.htm 
faqja italisht
http://www.systranbox.com/systran/bo...n_f=1087745817
 ketu jane ca"vegla" te vecanta per editim
shiko ne liste per Miditrim=pastron pauzat heshtjet ne fillim te midifiles dhe ne fund
midicut=pret nje cope te midi files(ajo pjese e midifiles qe te duhet e pret dhe e ben save=kjo ndryshon madhesine e files midi)
Programi version me i ri i GNMIDI
http://www.gnmidi.com/gnmidifeatures_en.htm
Sound Studio Pro program shum i mire per modifikime,efekte speciale.Tek editori shiko per CUT=Prerje butonin(zakonisht gjithe editoret e muzikes e kane nje buton te tille CUT
per te prere pjese te midi files duke ja zvogeluar madhesine)
faqja origjinale http://www.evolution.co.uk/products/...ssp2_demos.htm
italisht
http://www.systranbox.com/systran/bo...n_f=1087746478
Ose programi cooledit Pro
anvilstudio http://www.anvilstudio.com/

----------


## reni00

Pak a shume i provova te gjithe si me i kohes dhe i perdorshem mu duke *Anvil Studio*

alla prox

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Per mendimin tim si te kesh MAC si te kesh WINDOWS provo te punosh me Sound Forge eshte nje ga programet me te avancuara ne kete fushe ...!
Ardi

----------


## huggos

Pershendetje cuna,

Kam nje IC-Recorder per te incizuar disa studime qe behen ne nje salle me rreth 50 veta. Problemi qendron se duhet incizuar sa me mire (folesi dhe perkthyesi qe kane nje largesi rreth 1-meter..) pasi dua ti incizoj ne CD, por shpesh nga ndjeshmeria degjohen edhe shume peshperima nga salla, dhe cilesia e zerit nuk eshte teper e mire. (Ideja e mikrofonave te vegjel nuk eshte praktike.. pasi eshte nje inisiative personale)

Dini ndonje program qe mund te ndihmoje ne perpunimin dhe cilesine e zerit, pasi dua ti kaloj ne CD keto studime, por nga prova qe bera deri tani, duhet te ngresh volumin ne maximum qe te degjosh pak.. Edhe ndonje program per te bere prerje e qepje  :buzeqeshje:  do te ishte i nevojshem mendoj. 

Cdo keshille rreth ketyre lloj incizimeve do te me ishte e vlefshme.

Faleminderit paraprakisht,
huggos

----------

